# Pre-Tier4.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/machinery-pete-the-perks-of-pre-tier-iv-naa-greg-peterson/


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

In 2009 I bought a used 2002 JD 5420 with 600 hours on the clock. It had been well cared for and I got a good deal for $34,000. Last month I sold that tractor with 1822 hours for $35,000. I didn't intend to buy it as an investment but it might be one of the best returns I've ever had. Nearly ten years of dependable use and a $1000 profit! Wish I could do that with every piece of equipment!


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yea I am in the market for a larger tractor 80-100hp and really would like a pre emission tractor but everything I can find that is in decent shape is selling for more money then it was new and only a coupole k lesss than I can buy a brand new tractor for with warranty. So I am thinking about just buying new and if it ever gives me issues just trade it before it go out of warranty and get another one. On the flip side my dealer said he would give me 1k less than I Paid for my tractor new in 2012 if I decide to trade.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

There is Triple R Tractors in Illinois that rebuilds older internatonal tractors and they come out really nice. I don't know the prices, but it sure looks promising.


----------

